# Short and Fat - Classic Mbox Buffalo (OOB)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It’s not just loser cars that I like. I also like loser airplanes. For all the great aircraft that have served the US Navy over the course of its lifetime, there have also been a few… well… flops. The word “flop” really seems appropriate when you consider the Brewster F2A Buffalo. Sure, it was the first USN monoplane, so you have to cut it some slack… but still.

I have several 1/72 Buffalos, like the Farpro Japan and ancient Revell. However, it will come as no surprise if you’ve ever visited my site, that I’ve always wanted the Matchbox. It’s been hard to find, and the first time I’ve seen one since I was a kid was this year at the HeritageCon show in Hamilton, Ontario. Of course I got it, and it won a poll I ran to see which was the kit most people wanted to see reviewed. 

So, check out this classic bit of Matchbox engineering, and remember, it doesn’t get any better than this!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/matchbox-1-72-brewster-buffalo-oob/*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Red?!?!!?

:freak:


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Remember that these kits were conceived for kids first...

Matchbox didn't focus on adult modelers. I loved some of their kits back in the day! Some others were...off...even when I was a kid.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

John P said:


> Red?!?!!?
> 
> :freak:


 Yep... Red. 



> Remember that these kits were conceived for kids first...
> 
> Matchbox didn't focus on adult modelers. I loved some of their kits back in the day! Some others were...off...even when I was a kid.


You're right, of course. However, I have a couple of Matchbox kit catalogues from back in the mid-late '70s, and in them they go on at some length about how their kits come in at least two colours, and that this will allow a novice modeller to make a passable replica without even having to paint. They often use their green/light blue Stuka as an example. Not the strongest case you could make, but it's "ok". I mean, yes, there is green and light blue on early Stukas, so I can stretch that. 

The red, though... sorry. Cant' stretch that one and have it work at all...


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

A Buffalo isn't likely to be used as a Post-War racer, after all!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

StarCruiser said:


> A Buffalo isn't likely to be used as a Post-War racer, after all!


 Not unless it's racing overfed pigeons or WWI-surplus Jennies!


----------

